# Battery has stopped pop-uos?



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry about the misspelling in the subject line. Has anyone had pop-ups that said that the battery has stopped? It pops up twice each time that it has done this, maybe 3 or 4 times, since I got the Fire, prior update & after.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Battery has stopped?

I get messages that the battery is getting low.

It sounds more like a message that an app has stopped.  Do you have a battery app installed?

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Mine pops up with 
battery 15%
  Dismiss


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I still have enough battery. Just a pop-up 2 times that says the battery stopped. I click off the pop-up and then go back to using it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If it says nothing but the battery has stopped, that's a new one on me.  I've never gotten that on any of my Fires....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I still have enough battery. Just a pop-up 2 times that says the battery stopped. I click off the pop-up and then go back to using it.


Are you using a battery app? It does sound like an app message. Also, I found this on the Amazon forum:



> I was getting the "Battery has stopped" message and called Amazon. They had me remove my Battery Pro app. If you have this app you need to remove it.


Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, I'm pretty sure it's the app Betsy mentioned. I have it and I get the popup daily.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree it sounds like an app message.

If you want a battery monitor app that won't give you that message, try GSam: 

That's the one specifically for the Fire; costs a couple of bucks. There's also a free version; I think it works as well on the Fire: GSam Battery Monitor


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, Toby, check and see if you have the app mentioned--Battery Pro.  Or another battery monitoring app, because it does sound like an app message.  

Both versions of the GSAM monitor work on the HDX, I've used them on mine.  (Am using the Fire version now, though I need it less since they added the battery indicator to the lock screen.)

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help! Yes, I do have the Battery Pro. I will remove it & see what happens. I just realized during the day that someone mentioned the app. First chance I had tonight to get on & check here. Appreciate all your responses.


----------

